# lusca and squid



## lioncava (Feb 4, 2014)

Today i'm installing lusca for proxy but have problem. I'm using FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE.

I have .sujournal << what this ??
I'm try to delete and change the permissions but I can't.


```
root@test:/usr/src/LUSCA_HEAD-r14809 # mkdir /var/log/squid
root@test:/usr/src/LUSCA_HEAD-r14809 # cd /var/log/squid
root@test:/var/log/squid # touch cache.log
root@test:/var/log/squid # chown -R proxy:proxy /var/log/squid/*
root@test:/var/log/squid # chown -R proxy:proxy /cache*
chown: /cache1/.sujournal: Operation not permitted
chown: /cache2/.sujournal: Operation not permitted
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: .sujournal*



			
				lioncava said:
			
		

> I have .sujournal << what this ??
> I'm try to delete and change the permissions but I can't.


If you value the data that's on the disk I wouldn't remove that file.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system


----------



## lioncava (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: .sujournal*

What I must do for making squid in my disk cache1 and cache2?


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: .sujournal*

Why does it matter?  You shouldn't have to manually do permissions on cache directories as they will created when you run `squid -z` to initialize the cache directories from your squid.conf. You would have to turn off journaling to change or remove that file and unless you have a very good reason to it's not worth it.


----------

